# Ladies POST UP!!



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't usually post, just read  

I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer, have 2 kids boy-12; girl-9, work alot, like to try to shoot at least one shoot per week. (sometimes it is hard with the kids activities)


----------



## BowTechMom (Mar 28, 2006)

Just registered, I've been bow shooting about 3 yrs. I shoot a BowTech Mighty Mite Vft. I do some 3D but I would really love to take a deer this year with my bow.

I am divorced with 3 kids (daughter-14, two boys 3 & 5) who love to bow shoot more than I do! If I have a day off of work they want a bow in our hands!!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I am Katie.
I have been shooting for 14 years almost 15 now. I love it greatly. I shoot all forms of archery, spots, 3D and hunting. 

I have shot about all bow brands out there. I am not too picky. I am currently shooting a Hoyt Ultratec.

Good to see more womyn on AT!
Post away.
Katie


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey!! My name is shell. I have been shooting for 2 years in June. I love it. I shoot a Martin Phantom. I am a RN and I have 3 kids, a girl that is 15 and two boys 13 and 5. I' m married to 3dman1. Our whole family shoots. It is alot of fun. Come on girls lets post!! :angel:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm Kriss

These all start of sounding like an AA meeting. 

Just kidding. I started shooting a year ago and shoot every day. I go through withdrawls if I don't. I have a 10 year old daughter and a 12 year old son. They both shoot. My husband just took it up about 5 months ago. I work part time at Cold Water Creek and sell Pampered Chef. I am looking to buy a new Hoyt Pro Elite. If anyone has one let me know what you think. 

HAPPY SHOOTING!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi my name is Christa and Im a lady archer.

I am currently shooting--- or getting ready to start shooting- an Internature Bullseye. (Bought for me by my bf) my next self purchased bow will be a Martin Hunter. 

I am 25, a paralegal, and if I do not start law school in Laramie WY this fall, I will be moving there and looking for paralegal work.

-------------------------------

Shell, who do I get in touch with about the Tues night league at the Fairgrounds??


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm here. Heather, 27ys. old, got married in Sept. have 2 dogs and 2 cats who are my children I LOVE to shoot, in fact I eat, sleep, and dream archery:wink: My husband got me shooting 4 yrs. ago and that was the end of it!!:tongue: Hopefully i'll get a chance to meet all of you at some point.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

heathshayne said:


> I'm here. Heather, 27ys. old, got married in Sept. have 2 dogs and 2 cats who are my children I LOVE to shoot, in fact I eat, sleep, and dream archery:wink: My husband got me shooting 4 yrs. ago and that was the end of it!!:tongue: Hopefully i'll get a chance to meet all of you at some point.


HEATHER!!!

Either you are modest or forgetful... I choose to believe it is the former

Now finish introducing yourself


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

I am Erika. I am 22 years old. Me and my BF have a dog named Sandy.

I have been shooting a year and a half with my BF Ursonvs.

I shoot a 04 Seirratec. I also shoot 3d and spots and when I get a hunting bow then I will get to go hunting.

Me and my BF will start shooting every weekend as of starting right now. It starts here in April and goes clear through August we have shoots every weekend.

We try to shoot alot in our apartment at least three to four times during the week.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah i'm very modest:embara: I have never been one to brag Ok here I go: I am Heather the first member of the ArcheryTalk/Martin team. I am super excited and never expected something like this to happen to me The team will consist of 3 women, 3 men and we can't forget OBT and Darrin:wink: They are looking for 2 more women so go over to the gen. pop and post up, it's never too late:wink: I will make sure the rest of the archery world knows that we women can hold our own in all venues of the sport!!:tongue:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Once again, congratulations on become the first member!
Katie


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone, My Name Is Tracy, I Am 38, I Shoot Spots On Tuesday Nights, And Hunter League On Friday Night. And Then We Shoot 3d On The Weekends. I Run A Tree Service Business For My Boyfriend, And I Just Purchased An Embroidery Machine To Make Shooter Shirts And Towels For Archery. I Bow Hunt And Gun Hunt. I Shoot A Hoyt X Tec Till My New V Tec Gets Here Next Week. I Have 3 Boys, 21, 18, And 17 And My 18 Yr Old Is The Only One Who Has Any Interest In Archery. Ok I Think Thats All.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

heathshayne said:


> Yeah i'm very modest:embara: I have never been one to brag Ok here I go: I am Heather the first member of the ArcheryTalk/Martin team. I am super excited and never expected something like this to happen to me The team will consist of 3 women, 3 men and we can't forget OBT and Darrin:wink: They are looking for 2 more women so go over to the gen. pop and post up, it's never too late:wink: I will make sure the rest of the archery world knows that we women can hold our own in all venues of the sport!!:tongue:


Muuuuuuch better, LOL. :kiss:
Again Congrats on the being the first and holding it down for the ladies!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

ok me now. i'm kristen, 26, i was shooting a hoyt ultraelite but just purchased the selena (yesterday!). i got my first deer in november with the ultraelite, 2 weeks after getting it. i haven't had a chance to get out and shoot 3d yet... i've just shot at the shops and in the garage and the yard and the hallway of my apt. i work for the DNR, have a puppy named Jetta, she's almost 11 months old now. bf wanted to go with me when i picked out the selena but i beat him to it and did it all by myself without his help. :wink: i don't gun hunt yet, as of right now i'm a horrible shot with a gun!! and that's about it. :wave:


----------



## goddess (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello. I am Sydney. I am new to archery.
I shoot a Martin Tigress, fingers only.
I have 4 kids (16, 14, 6 and 6).
I work from home teaching online classes.


----------



## targetgal (Jan 10, 2005)

My name is Carie. I'm 27years old and live in Edwardsville, KS with my husband "huntelk" and our very spoiled rotten pug named Maddie. I shoot a Matthews Switchback. My husband and I shoot spots (Fri. & Sun. night league), 3D (every weekend starting now - 5 state radius), and hunt. I shoot in both the Women's Release class and if I'm the only woman at the shoot I shoot in the Men's bowhunter class (no sense in placing 1st w/ no competition...much rather shoot with the boys and see them  ha ha). Last year I harvested 3 does and 1 buck. I am anxiously awaiting April 12th as that is opening day for Turkeys in KS. My husband and I are going to hunt Elk in CO in September and then I drew a tag for Elk in WY (rifle). I belong to an Outdoor Ministry Group and I hope to become a bowhunter safety / hunter edu. instructor.


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*Hello*

My name is Tracy and I am 28 years old. I live in Southern Oregon and have been shooting for about 6 years now. I first started hunting and then I was introduced to target and love it. I shoot a Martin P3 and my daughter shoots a Martin Tigress.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello Ladies!!!

My name is Tammy, I’m a 35 year old single Mother of two kids and two dogs. My son Brady is 14 and my daughter Sydney is 11. I also have two ex-step-daughters 24 and 21 both happily married. I have a 9 year old German Shorthair/lab Tucker and a 2 year old German Shepherd/lab Brinkley.

Both my kids and I shoot local 3-D. We enjoy spending time in the mountains with our archery family. My son and I both archery hunt, although he is more successful than I am. :embara: I’ve had a difficult time finding a hunting partner (my son has been going with his Dad) so I have ended up wandering around the mountains alone during archery season with my bow trying to figure out how to get in on an elk.  I learn something new every year so I figure one of these days I actually get in on one. LOL :nod: I'm a positive thinker anyway.   

I’m a member of the Treasure Valley Bowhunters, North American Elk Federation, Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation and former secretary for the Idaho State Bowhunters. I’m involved with clubs and volunteer as often as I can. I’m a regular recipient of the ‘Work Horse’ award from the Idaho State Bowhunters. I think that is a good thing. :noidea:

I admit that working full time and taking care of kids and the house, I don’t get to shoot as often as I like. But I try. I can’t shoot at the house, it is illegal. I enjoy shooting my old Ben Pearson Recurve and I’m currently shooting a Parker Challenger that I hunt with.

I shoot archery because I enjoy it and I enjoy the people that it has brought into my life. Archers have got to be the most down to earth, generous, caring people I’ve ever met.   

BTW..........it is really nice to see so many Ladies posting up. :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

WOW, we have lots of newbies!!! I love it!!!

I am Carrie and 23 years old.

I shoot a Mathews Mustang, its my baby!!! Maybe a Martin soon...Obt & Darrin!?!?! ha ha

My first love is hunting, second love is 3D. I got my first bow over 10 years ago. Killed my first deer with it when I was 13 and have been going ever since. I mainly hunt deer, turks and bear, but hopefully will keep getting to travel and filming. I love filming and being filmed during hunts. 

I also am in my last year of law school and University of Arkansas and I am so ready to be out of here so I can hunt more!!!

I hope all y'all lurkers start posting...I love to see y'all post and ask any questions...Don't be scared...There are the smartest, most talented women on this site!!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm Emily. I'm 28, a single mom, and I have two boys who are 10 and 7 years old. 

I grew up in a family that went hunting or camping every week in the summer and ice-fishing every weekend in the winter.  I was born and raised here in Utah, spent three years in St. Louis for work, and just moved back to Utah last year when I divorced.

I took 10 years off of shooting. The length of time I was with my husband. Picked it right back up again last summer and started shooting in 3D leagues this past November. I'm loving it!!! I've been going to shoots here and in Nevada so far. Yep, I even took the trip to Vegas where I was the only person shooting the 3D range without binoculars...lmao

I shoot a Hoyt Rintec  with a Tru Ball thumb release. I just re-fletched my arrows last night and boy do they look nice!!

I'm a Project Management Consultant primarily working for American Express. I work out of my house which means I get to spend lots of time with my kids, my dog (Bella, she's a Catahoula), and AT!!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Yep, I even took the trip to Vegas where I was the only person shooting the 3D range without binoculars...lmao


Whoo hoo, congratulations, that had to feel like quite an accomplishment!:darkbeer:


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi, my name is Shelly. I've been shooting 5 or 6 years now. I shoot an Ultratec when shooting FS and an Elan when shooting Olympic Recurve. I practice at both weekly, and shoot at the Everglades Archers in South Dade, Florida. I'm the secretary/treasurer of Everglades and the NAA Representative for the Florida Archery Association. I also teach various portions of both the basic hunter/safety education class, as well as the bowhunter education classes. 

I work as the office manager/paralegal/senior secretary for a small appellate law firm in Miami. 

Divorced, with 3 kids, 26, 23 and 18.


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

Leigh is my name....retired archery shop owner since last September. I sale industrial supplies now (stuff to factories to keep them going maintenance wise) 

Been shooting archery for 8 years and 3D for 7, and have been having problems shooting for last 4 years...(target panic and other issues) but hopefully I will get them worked out:sad: 

No kids married for 19 years, have two sweet puppies one golden/cocker spaniel mix and one border collie/lab mix

forgot my age 37


----------



## lady_merlin (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello! My name is Renee and I'm an archery-holic. Haha. Couldn't resist. 

I'm 25. I've been shooting for about 5 years. Started with a hunting bow and 3Ds, but got my first target bow before I was a year into it. The target game is my love! Been shooting indoor target for 3 years, field for 2. I shoot freestyle class.
I bowhunt also. Got my first buck last fall, a 13 pointer. I also gun hunt, but I enjoy bowhunting more. Can't wait for my turkey season to open... only a few more weeks.
I'm married to x_troardinaire, who is even more obsessed with shooting, and am a SAHM mom to my one-year old daughter.
That's me!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Great to see all the ladies on here....

I am Connie, I have been shooting for 12 years. This year is my 4th year in the Womens Pro Class. I shoot 3d and some spots. I am a single mother of two children ages 17 and 13. Work full time, teach aerobics once a week and go to all my kids sporting events. I have been dating a wonderful man for a little over 6 months and life is great!!!!!!:cocktail: :cocktail: :wink:


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

My name is Samantha Smith and have been into archery for about 6 years now. I have 3 children with another fellow AT'er (bowjunkie). We have been associated with BowTech since 2002, when they were the new kid on the block. Recently, I am helping launch a new company with my husband and another business parter called Big Dawg Archery. 

Also, I am a Registered Nurse and professional student I would like to become a professor someday. I am very glad to see more women here online to share their archery endeavors and maybe a little bit of the things girls like to talk amoungst one another.

Post up!

Sam


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi my name is Shannon..
I have two kids girl 13 and a boy 8
I am married to Ryan Palomba...
I am a Phlebotomist at a Hospital in Tulsa
I shoot 3D and some indoor and I also Hunt...I like Gardening and just being with Family and I love being outside...


----------



## Geo22 (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey ladies, I am Georgianna Witt
I am 34, single and a patent attorney in Houston, Texas. I have a small long-haired chihuahua named Pua and she is my baby. 

I have been shooting archery for 2.5 years and I am absolutely passionate about it. I just switched from Bowhunter freestyle to regular freestyle last november and I ended up winning the amature FFS division at nationals. I can't tell you how excited I am...I am still walking on clouds about it. I shoot a Hoyt Protech indoors with a carter release and my coach is Michael Braden (lucky to have him in the state of Texas...:wink: ).

This past year has seen alot of firsts for me: I just bought my first house a year ago...whew, I don't like those property taxes!! I went hunting for the first time this past year and I really enjoyed it, even though I didn't get anything. I was also introduced to AT earlier this year and now I spend alot of time lurking. :embara: 

Its great to see so many women involved in this sport...hope to see you all sometime soon...maybe outdoor nationals??


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Outdoor Nationals in Yankton?
I will surely be there. I can't even wait. Sam Neal and I have a count down...but right now I can't remember the number of days.

I look forward to possibly meeting some of you guys some day!
Toodles
Katie


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Geo22 said:


> Hey ladies, I am Georgianna Witt
> I am 34, single and a patent attorney in Houston, Texas. I have a small long-haired chihuahua named Pua and she is my baby.
> 
> I have been shooting archery for 2.5 years and I am absolutely passionate about it. I just switched from Bowhunter freestyle to regular freestyle last november and I ended up winning the amature FFS division at nationals. I can't tell you how excited I am...I am still walking on clouds about it. I shoot a Hoyt Protech indoors with a carter release and my coach is Michael Braden (lucky to have him in the state of Texas...:wink: ).
> ...


Wow, Patent Attorney!!! I contemplating taking the Patent Bar and then looked at some of the material and realized it would take months of studying, so I commend you!!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

WOW!!  I first have to say that I think it's great to see so many ladies participating once again!! Welcome new ladies and welcome back to the the ones to have been here but have backed off on posting :embara: :sad: 

As for myself...

My name is Catherine and I am 32 years old...for a few more weeks at least :wink: I have 3 children, all girls  ages 13, 11, and 9. 

I am new to archery and am very eager to learn more!! I shoot a Hoyt Rintec but am planning to upgrade to something different soon! I do not know any women from my area that shoot but would love to meet some!

I live in Michigan and have all my life. I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 hamsters and would probably have a whole farm if time and money allowed for it  

I have been in the childcare buisness for the past 13 years and if I ever find the time and energy I would love to pursue a career in the medical field. It's something I've always wanted to do and I don't think it's ever too late to reach a goal.


----------



## deermom (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello ladies,
My name is Lorri and I am married to deerdad...we have two kids 20, and 15. Our whole family shoots 3-D, but only our daughter (15 year old) and deerdad hunt. I shoot a Browning. I'm still a beginner since working and mothering don't leave a lot of time for practice.
Because I saw the Women's Forum is why I decided to register after several years of lurking over deerdad's shoulder. Tammy and Catherine especially, you are the reasons I decided to hop aboard. May I continue to learn from all of you!! 

Lorri


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

deermom said:


> Hello ladies,
> My name is Lorri and I am married to deerdad...we have two kids 20, and 15. Our whole family shoots 3-D, but only our daughter (15 year old) and deerdad hunt. I shoot a Browning. I'm still a beginner since working and mothering don't leave a lot of time for practice.
> Because I saw the Women's Forum is why I decided to register after several years of lurking over deerdad's shoulder. Tammy and Catherine especially, you are the reasons I decided to hop aboard. May I continue to learn from all of you!!
> 
> Lorri


I think I can speak for many of the women here in saying ...We welcome you here with open arms!! We are so glad to decided to stop lurking and join in...it's wonderful to have another new addition here


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello ladies! It looks like we're in very good company here! I'm honored to be amongst you all.

For those who don't know, I'm Leigh. I've been shooting Olympic recurve for the past year. Currently shooting a PSE Buckeye - basically a training bow - which I've already outgrown, but I'm a bit skint, so I can't afford to upgrade at the moment. Arrows are PSE Carbonforce. Sight is a Cartel Medalist.

Born and raised in Michigan, but I've lived in the UK for many years. Moved to Maine in September, moved back to Michigan last weekend, returning to the UK in a month. Once there, I'll rejoin my former club (Royal Richmond Archers) and begin competing this summer. 

As my archery career began in the UK, I'm still very involved with the archery community there. I am an administrator/moderator on Archery Interchange UK, a British-based archery forum that focuses on GNAS and FITA archery. Hunting is illegal in the UK, so the majority of our members are target shooters, although some shoot field and clout. Most UK archers use recurves or longbows, although there is a loyal contingent of compound shooters.

In addition to archery, I'm very into photography, languages and linguistics, graphic design, music, dancing, cooking and culinaria, travel, riflery and cinema.

I have a BA in journalism with a minor in film studies from Michigan State University. I am an awarding-winning writer and photographer, but most recently, I've worked as a Digital Imaging Specialist for an architectural photo library in London (in addition to doing their PR, marketing and advertising). They've rehired me to head up an important new project for the library when I return.

Looking forward to catching up with those of you I've lost touch with over the past few months and making some new friends, too.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Clickerati....Its great to see you on the forums again!!!!!!!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

yay for the michigan ladies! i live just west of lansing.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

deermom said:


> Hello ladies,
> My name is Lorri and I am married to deerdad...we have two kids 20, and 15. Our whole family shoots 3-D, but only our daughter (15 year old) and deerdad hunt. I shoot a Browning. I'm still a beginner since working and mothering don't leave a lot of time for practice.
> Because I saw the Women's Forum is why I decided to register after several years of lurking over deerdad's shoulder. Tammy and Catherine especially, you are the reasons I decided to hop aboard. May I continue to learn from all of you!!
> 
> Lorri


YEAH!!!! Another first time poster!!!!!! Thanks for posting!!!!
:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

deermom said:


> Hello ladies,
> My name is Lorri and I am married to deerdad...we have two kids 20, and 15. Our whole family shoots 3-D, but only our daughter (15 year old) and deerdad hunt. I shoot a Browning. I'm still a beginner since working and mothering don't leave a lot of time for practice.
> Because I saw the Women's Forum is why I decided to register after several years of lurking over deerdad's shoulder. Tammy and Catherine especially, you are the reasons I decided to hop aboard. May I continue to learn from all of you!!
> 
> Lorri



Thank you Lorri.........that was very sweet of you to say. :nod:

Welcome to the forum........I'm VERY glad to hear you have decided to join us. I think you will like it here. 

:welcome:


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

*Hi! Everyone!*

Hi everyone! :wave: 
My name is Robin
I have been shooting 3D for about 5 years now.
I also shoot indoor spots and have also shot field.
My husband and I eat, drink and breathe archery.
We absolutely love it. Great excercise also. 
Love meeting all the people!
We have been married for a little over 31 years. 
Have two children(Son & Daughter) and two grandsons.
Our children don't shoot but we are very anxious to get our grandsons into archery.
I shoot a Mathews Ultra 2 and use a Scott Sabertooth release.
Gold Tip arrows with Bohning Vanes.
*I also would like to wish everyone Good Luck on this years archery season!*:first: :second: :third:


----------



## Brittlover (Sep 12, 2004)

*Hello*

Hi Everyone. My name is Sheri and I live in Johnson, Vermont. I have been shooting for about 10 years. I currently have only one bow, because I sold my other one in anticipation of buying a new 3-D bow. I do not hunt. Only target shoot. My loves are 5-Spots and 3-D. Indoors I shoot a PSE. I am currently in the process of buying a Bowtech Equalizer. I can't wait to get it in my hands!! 

I have two children: Kris (age 9) and Rhiannon (age 4). They both shoot. Kris shoots a PSE Spyder and we are upgrading Rhiannon to a mini Genesis for her birthday in May. 

I am married to "Whoa". We love shooting together as a family. I can't think of many other sports that entire families can participate in together on such a regular basis. Archery is wonderful!

I am a preschool teacher and the early childhood special educator at the school that I work for. It is a very rewarding job.

My husband is the ASA VT/NH State Rep. We are trying to bring the sport of archery back into the forefront here in Northern New England. We just received permission last night to start an archery program through the rec. department here in our town. I can't wait until it is up and running.


----------



## Sardo (Jul 19, 2004)

*From far away...*

Hello there, Ladies, from far Holyland!
Yes, there archers here too...:wink: 
My Husband Sardo is a registered member, while I am not, so I will use his username to introduce myself:
My name is Ilana Goldiner, I hold a Doctor's degree in Biochemistry, I have two chidlren, girl of 12 and a boy of 3 years. I started shooting about 8 years ago, after my husband started going to shoots abroad and leaving me home alone. He suggested I try shooting too, to qualify for the national team, and very shortly I started traveling much more than he did, heh heh!! I finally took pity on him, and finagled him a job as the women's team coach, so that he'd get to travel too!!
I was lucky to meet some great people that came to visit Israel ( Larry Wise is one), I participated in some international competitions where I met archers from all over the world, and even had world ranking for a time. All in all, good time was had by all and sundry, me most of all.
I shot anything hubby could procure for me: PSE, Mathews, Genesis, Hoyt, and recently a Hoyt Viper, which hubby converted to a shoot-through system. Talk about speed-demon!!
Of late, we made a switch to recurve, and half-seriously are gearing up for the 2012 Olympics. Who knows...
We only shoot FITA: nothing to hunt, and no place for other types of shoots.
That's about it. 
Oh yes: we plan to finally go for a visit to USA in June. We will only tour East Coast, so if any of you are members of a club or any other archery organization who would like to entertain some visitors form halfway around the globe, tell us: we would like to meet as many like minded people as possible. Our itinerary is free, we can go anywhere we like.
Thank you for your patience, and keep up the good work!!
Ilana


----------



## CATgirl4u2 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Amazing.....*

Hey Everybody!

I too had gotten away from the posting, but am looking forward to the good weather, so I can go shoot again. (Yes, sorry ladies, I am a fair weather archer!) 

Intro:

I am Carly, I'm 28 and live in Winchester, VA. I work as an independent contractor. I am a business application developer, computer programmer focusing on business oriented languages. 

I started shooting 3D last year with my soon to be husband (rt50blaster). We have a big chocolate lab named Diego and I couldn't imagine life without him! 

My parents own Ewing Archery, who some of you may have seen at IBO triple crown events or the worlds. They make the quick release compound bow holder and you can check it out at ewingarchery.com.

Good luck if anyone is shooting the first leg in Bedford this year. Rt50blaster and I will be busy walking down the aisle. Who knew they'd move the shoot because of Mother's Day! 

It's nice to meet you all!!! Happy Posting!


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

CATgirl, congrats on your marriage next month:thumb: So will you be shooting at the PA IBO?? If so what class? 
Heather


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW,
It is so great to see so many new faces.
I guess we should have cleaned up the forum long ago if it would have gotten this kind of response.
Internationally even!!!

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Dragon_fly23 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey there 

Name: Shannon
Age - 29 (Honestly.... though my Maine "sis" and I have agreed that we are never going to have any more birthdays.....)
Home - South Central Wisconsin .... though my second home is northern Maine
Bow- Mathews LX, Black cherry, 43#
Shooting.... roughly 2 1/2 years - since my boyfriend corrupted me.

I shoot (for right now) every Friday night.... I am a military veteran- working 2 full time jobs and going to school full time. Thank GOD I only have one more semester of full time credits and then two classes and I will be done... WHOO HOO.... Looking forward to shooting my first 3-D league this summer... yep... that's about it with me... 

Hope to see y'all back here....


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

CATgirl4u2 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I too had gotten away from the posting, but am looking forward to the good weather, so I can go shoot again. (Yes, sorry ladies, I am a fair weather archer!)
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the wedding!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the post ladies, I'm glad to see that there is so many of us here!!


----------



## mtshooter (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey All,

This is my first post =}
My Name is Ann
I live in Montana
I have been shooting for a year and I'm t o t a l l y hooked.
I shoot a Hoyt Seirratec, 23 1/2" draw (real shorty), have the bow max'd at 50# and want more. My husband & I started shooting at the same time. We shoot 3-D, targets in the yard and hunt, hunt, hunt.
I have browsing AT for a couple weeks now and I'm glad there is a place for women.
I am an Office Manager for a Drug & Alcohol testing company.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Welcome Ann. 
Glad to hear that you enjoy the sport.
Always nice to 'meet' some more female archers from Montana.


----------



## nthompson75 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm really new to archery and new to this site. I don't own a bow yet and I'm taking archery in college right now. I'm 30 and I'm a nanny for an 18 month old and live in upstate NY. I don't have any of my own kids, just ferrets that keep me busy. I don't know what brand of bow I use at school, only that it is a 60 in recurve and a little too big for me but the school only has 2 left handed bows, a 25lb and a 35 lb, so I am stuck with the 25lb. The other problem with it is the draw on the school bows is 28 inches but my draw is only 23 or 24. Does anyone know where I could get a good used LH recurve that isn't too expensive?
Nicky


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2004)

*Women Archers on AT*

HI, i am a 72 year young lady who still enjoys shooting my bow, I have a 6 lane archery building, that is used for friendly competition, , not commercial. i have been in Archery since 1972, seen all the changes etc, it has been a great ride.I did bow hunt , but since i lost my hunting partner 3 years ago, i do not hunt any more, I was a master instructor for the Bowhunter Education Courses, for 27 years, just retired from it this year, I tune into A.T. every day, keeps me up on what is going on in the archery world, keep up the good work, Oh, yes---I shoot a Martin Phantom--love it.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Nicky & Exit25, Where in NY are you??? My husband and I live in Norwich but travel all over to shoots  What school are you at??


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Hello Nicky. Welcome to AT. Yes, $100 at Lancaster Archery*



nthompson75 said:


> I'm really new to archery and new to this site. I don't own a bow yet and I'm taking archery in college right now. I'm 30 and I'm a nanny for an 18 month old and live in upstate NY. I don't have any of my own kids, just ferrets that keep me busy. I don't know what brand of bow I use at school, only that it is a 60 in recurve and a little too big for me but the school only has 2 left handed bows, a 25lb and a 35 lb, so I am stuck with the 25lb. The other problem with it is the draw on the school bows is 28 inches but my draw is only 23 or 24. Does anyone know where I could get a good used LH recurve that isn't too expensive?
> Nicky


Welcome to ArcheryTalk, Nicky.

I teach quite a bit of recurve at my home range, all the way out here on the left coast. I start most folks with the AIM Internature takedown recurve bow. You can get one for $100 from www.lancasterarchery.com. My wife also has about a 24-inch draw, and the 62-inch AMO bow is the correct size.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=22_24_34&products_id=141











You will also need a finger tab for your left hand.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1118


----------



## nthompson75 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm in Corning, which is a little over 2 hrs west of Norwich. I go to Mansfield University in PA...finally graduating in December 
Nicky




heathshayne said:


> Hi Nicky & Exit25, Where in NY are you??? My husband and I live in Norwich but travel all over to shoots  What school are you at??


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> I teach quite a bit of recurve at my home range, all the way out here on the left coast. I start most folks with the AIM Internature takedown recurve bow. You can get one for $100 from www.lancasterarchery.com. My wife also has about a 24-inch draw, and the 62-inch AMO bow is the correct size.


First Let me welcome Nikki and Exit25 to AT, you are both going to love it here, especially the grand re-opening of the womens forum.

Second, Nikki, Listen to LugNut... he is chock full of good teaching and advice. In a matter of a few hours yesterday, back and forth by PM, I learned soooo much more than I have.... I think ever. And he is very patient and makes you feel like there truly is no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2004)

*Hi Heather*

Hello heather, i live in the foothills of the Adirondacks, about 80 miles north of Albany, i have shot in foster flats, At the syracuse club in Monroe, before they left there , and at a club in Homer, all NFAA outdoor tournaments. Due to the fact there isn't any close archery clubs to me, we graduated to shooting in new england, mostly Mass, and new hampshire, now i am not on the circuit anymore. Just shoot a few tournaments now and then. really have enjoyed archery all hese years,.


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi my name is Kim, Haven't posted in awhile just moved from RI to KY. I've been shooting for five years, mostly 3D and hunting LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Glad to be back on AT!!


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi ladies! My name is Rikki and I am from the middle of nowhere, Ohio. I don't post on here very much but my bf (supershark) does everyday. I have been shooting for a year and a half, but my job with DNR puts a damper on things during the summer. 
I just recently got a Hoyt V-tec to replace my sapphire. Oh how I love it! :grin: my bf and i shoot together alomost everyday, sometimes i want a break. we compete with each other too much, but I have been kickin' his hiney lately! (hope he doesn't read that). Sunday's we are outside or at the Crooksville Recreation Center, Monday at our 3-d course at home along with tuesday too, Wednesdays at the CRC, Thursday's at my sponsors outdoor 3-d range, fridays indoors, Saturday local 3-Ds. On top of the local shoots we also shoot in the i.b.o. I am a level 1 archery instructor at the CRC, it's so much fun helping the young girls that come in beat all the boys! 
I am always glad to see other women at shoots. Although I didn't see any when I went to Sherwood Archers in Steubenville on Saturday. There was only 1 girl in my class other than me :sad: Hope to see more of you ladies out there!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

It's great to see so many new ladies here  It's also great to see so many who were here but are now returning  Awesome!!


Ms. Sapphire...Now that you checked in here...You also need to get yourself over to Mutantville as well


----------



## cmp03 (May 7, 2004)

Hi everyone, my name is Carmen Pollard, I have 3 children age 6 5 and 2 1/2 all three girls....I am an office manager for a local archery company. My boss is a great guy that got me interested in archery and set me up with a PSE bow that works great for me. I don't practice as much as I would like due to being a single mother with 3 small children, but I really enjoy target shooting and am starting to think about hunting.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Hi archer ladies! My name is Crystal Parker and I have been shooting for just over 4 years. I used to post a lot but lately my new job and a move across country have made me more of a lurker than a poster. I hope to find time to become more active in the future


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

My name is Jolynn Jones. I have only shot 3D but I am going to start shooting spots soon! Looks too fun to pass up! I have not posted very many times, but it looks like a good time to jump in, just when things are getting back rolling!:wink: 
*If you have shot an ASA ProAm in the past 2 years you probably saw me in a blue striped snow cone stand. :tongue: We had the Summer Snow Snowcones that traveled with ASA for 2 yrs. Now that I am shooting it is too difficult to run. 
*My husband Junior and I started the ASA Federation shoots in Arkansas. We have been the ASA State Reps since 2000 (retiring this past year). 
*We have 7 children (yes I had all 7, and they all belong to Junior) we homeschooled them all until this year. 
Caleb-22, Tabitha-20, Josiah-19, Jasher-18 (would be 18 but he went to be with the Lord 8 yrs ago), Joel-16, Hannah-15, Jody-6 I also have 2 stepdaughters Melissa-31 and Kim-28, and 6 grandkids and 1 on the way. 
*My husband has been shooting 3D for 8 yrs. and shoots Pro at the ASA ProAms. We used to argue about it all the time. He wanted me to shoot with him so I picked it up this past year. Now find myself thinking all kinds of crazy archery stuff constantly!  He is happy as a man can be. He never minds working on my stuff, coaching me, etc. :teeth: 
*I shoot a Pearson Edge, TruBall release, Gold Tip arrows, Toxonic sight, Duravanes, Muzzy Zero Effect rest. 
* We have recently moved from Arkansas back to Louisiana (our home state) 5 days before Katrina hit! 
Looking forward to meeting new women archers! See Ya'! Jolynn


----------



## oneida4me (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I am Leslie and shoot an olympic recurve. I just started competing and I love it. I also shoot a compound and will hunt elk and deer this fall. I hunt, fish, ski, ride bikes and do anything else fun outdoors. I am just finishing up grad school in Utah- Masters degree in Landscape Architecture and Environmental planning. Then it's off to Whitefish, Montana to live with my husband and two hunting dogs.:darkbeer:


----------



## ashloftin (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey my name is Ashlie! I don't post much, I usually just read. I shoot all the ASA shoots and locally every weekend. I have been shooting for a year and I absolutely love it!


----------



## PinkBow (Aug 15, 2005)

*Hi everyone*

MY name is Brandie Ledbetter, if you shoot ASA, you might have seen me out there, I shoot a custom Pink Pearson Edge. I love my bow! Anyway, I shoot every ASA, this is my second year. I just got 5th place in WBH class at the Augusta ASA, and am very happy! I shoot locally in the Atlanta Ga. area. 

Well I hope to meet a few of you out on the range, and am looking forward to shooting Oakridge. :wink: 

Ladies shootem Up!!!

Brandie


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

*Hi everyone!*

My name is Aime. I've been shooting local 3D shoots for 8 years. Started shooting national events about 4 years ago. I shot all the ASA's and the IBO National Triple Crown and World shoot last year in FHC. I had to move up this year. I'm now shooting FBO. I live and breathe archery. I just recently moved to NC from WV to be with my boyfriend who also lives and breathes archery. The weather in NC is much warmer. I've been shooting 3D every weekend since Jan. In WV, the 3D season didn't get started up until April or May. I'm a registered nurse. It's great to see so many women shooting archery.


----------



## cmp03 (May 7, 2004)

Hi Aime, I live in NC as well...in between Durham and Greensboro, what part do you live in??


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks to our new, and very effective mods, this forum is getting FUN again!  Thanks ladies! I used to read, and post once in awhile, then had started avoiding it due to some of the posts/threads. It's nice to be back! 

I'm a fairly new archer... picked up my first bow about 2 1/2 yrs ago, I think. I didn't have anyone to teach/coach me, but the small local archery shop treated me (and all archers) with respect and patience, and helped me get started. I joined the local club to have access to an outdoor range, and a winter-season indoor range. I had FUN! Got enough confidence to buy a late-season archery deer tag, and played in the woods. Didn't get anything, but that was OK!  Hit a few local 3-D's, had fun, met some nice folks. Actually earned a 3rd place trophy! ;D By the next year, I purchased early archery deer tag, saw (and was seen by!) lots of deer and a few elk (foolishly hadn't purchased elk tag!) had lots of fun outside, but didn't get anything. Attended a couple more local 3-D's. Kept seeing the neat looking target bows some of the guys were shooting... decided I needed one too!  I was lucky enough to get a couple of pointers from some excellent target shooters, so I could figure out what to get and how to set it up, etc. One even loaned me a target-style release until I could purchase my own!

I had to take a break from archery for several months, but started getting back into it a few months ago. Got some great pink and purple Stone Mountain Dakota string/cable installed on my target bow, had some arrows re-fletched to match... at least my GEAR can look good when I shoot! 

Along with archery, I enjoy hiking, camping, bicycle riding, skiing, motorcycling (I own 3 motorcycles) as well as some "indoor" hobbies. 

One of the things I love about archery is that there are fun, and competitive events available for all ages, skill levels, and both men and women. I also appreciate a sport that can be enjoyed alone, as well as with a group. 

I have lived in the pacific northwest all my life, and enjoy the diversity this part of the country provides. 

I hope to shoot several local 3-D's this year, and would love to try a local/regional level "competitive" or "league" type indoor event or two. I have a lot to learn about all forms of archery, but that's good... I find it all interesting!  It'd be great for some of the ladies to explain about events such as field? I think it's called, plus various forms of indoor events, different types/classifications of 3-D events, and/or any other types of archery. 

Best wishes to all, from Washington State! Outdoor Gal


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW!! It's awesome to see so many women posting!!Who knew we were all out there :wink: Hopefully I will get the chance to meet some of you!!! 
Heather


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

heathshayne said:


> WOW!! It's awesome to see so many women posting!!Who knew we were all out there :wink: Hopefully I will get the chance to meet some of you!!!
> Heather



I agree..........this is AWESOME. I'm so excited to see so many new Ladies in here.

Let's keep this going and see how many more we can draw in here.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> I agree..........this is AWESOME. I'm so excited to see so many new Ladies in here.
> 
> Let's keep this going and see how many more we can draw in here.


YES!!
We had a few first time posters!!


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey gals this is cool, I am Bonda from Boise Idaho.
I have 3 children Lindley 18, Courtny 16, Ryan 13, of my own and 2 Stepdaughters Jennie 14, Jessie 12 and 2 Labs Abbie black 8yrs Bear choclate 1.
My husband and I have been married 8yrs. We love to Hunt, 3D shoot, and camp an fish. I am a inhome daycare provider and love children of all ages include my husband:wink:


----------



## brandy_bubba22 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello all. My name is Brandy and am new (kind of) to AT. My husband has been an AT addict for quite some time and I got tired of reading over his shoulder and using his account to find out advice. I've been shooting for about 5 years but have only gotten serious about it about 2 years ago. I am an active duty Marine and got stationed in Okinawa Japan and since there is not much else to do, I really got into the 3D tournament shooting. I LOVE IT!
I shoot a Mathews Mustang. I have two kids, 7 year old girl and 4 year old boy. They both love to shoot also. 
I have never been hunting but can't wait to get back stateside and go bow hunting with my husband!


----------



## bigskyhunter (Jan 10, 2005)

*It's great to have so many women on this website!!!*

Hello to all of you ladies, I'm Tanya. I live in the great state of MT, looks like there is a few of us around!!! I've have been a hunter since I was a kid, but I just took up bowhunting about a year ago. It's been an incredible experience and I think that the archery community is so generous and supportive. Everyone is quick to offer helpful advice, and I love that. I am on AT reading all the time, I'm just a little slow to post. I guess sometimes I see newbies attacked, and it makes me want to watch what I write so that I don't become a target... Ya know??? 
Anyway, it's awesome to see so many of you online. Hopefully, we can provide a supportive fun environment... 
Tanya


----------



## nikebear (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi my name is Joan and I am from West Michigan.

I have been shooting for 10 years and competitely for 6 years. I began shooting because I didn't want to be one of those wifes who complained all of the time because my husband was out shooting.

But now my husband is my best shooting partner and we have friendly competitions all the time. He is also my personal cheering section whether I am doing well or not.

Ay of you ladies from Michigan want to get together some time and shoot?


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

bigskyhunter said:


> Hello to all of you ladies, I'm Tanya. I live in the great state of MT, looks like there is a few of us around!!! I've have been a hunter since I was a kid, but I just took up bowhunting about a year ago. It's been an incredible experience and I think that the archery community is so generous and supportive. Everyone is quick to offer helpful advice, and I love that. I am on AT reading all the time, I'm just a little slow to post. I guess sometimes I see newbies attacked, and it makes me want to watch what I write so that I don't become a target... Ya know???
> Anyway, it's awesome to see so many of you online. Hopefully, we can provide a supportive fun environment...
> Tanya


Always great to see a fellow Montanan! Hope you get the tags you apply for and have a great season. 
Katie


----------



## Devil Archery (Apr 17, 2006)

*Changed user name*

Hi guys.

Changed my user name and avatar. Was- oneida4me


----------



## Archer Elaine (Feb 16, 2004)

*Better Late Than Never Right! LOL*

Hi guys sorry this is late but they say I can't post from work anymore, now I actually have to work..he he. So here it goes and I apologize if it's messy..

I am 45 years old and have 4 children 22, 20, 14, 12 and one granddaughter that just turned 1. I have hunted, fished, and trapped since I was around 12 years of age, thanks to my cool dad. I just started 3-D archery and bow hunting in 2000 and Indoor archery in 2001, Thanks to my husband!! My only regret is not getting started earlier...:-( as I so love this sport! 

I shoot league archery, 3-D, broadheads, and indoor spots. This year I plan to try some pop up tournaments with help of some of my archery friends. I have placed 3rd at our sectionals a couple of times, I was a WI State Indoor Champion in 2004, I have many Badger State Game titles, Indoor and outdoor and look foward to improving my game every year!!!!! 

In my bow collection, since starting in 2000, I have two Mathews, one parker, one hoyt and a recurve Ben Pearson. I love all aspects of archery and shooting with my friends and family. I have met tons of wonderful people since starting this sport and always look forward to seeing them again every year at State, Sectionals, Vegas, Nationals, or on the 3-D course. It's nice to see old friends on here and meet some news ones as well. 

Congrats to all the ladies for making the Martin Team :darkbeer: I look forward to checking back in to see how you are all doing.


----------



## MDbornGApeach (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi, my name is Stephanie and I will soon be 35 years old :eek3: I am originally from Frederick, MD which is where I began shooting. My boyfriend was a big shooter and I got tired of sitting around at shoots and watching...lol We broke up about 7 years ago and I moved to GA the same year (hence MDbornGApeach  ). That's when I stopped shooting. The last time I think I picked up a bow was at the Nationals in Tulsa. I thought I was done. One reason being that was "our" thing and the other being he's the only person I would trust to coach me and work on my bow, etc. 

Two years ago, I was home visiting and it happened to be the same weekend they were having a shoot at the club I used to belong to. I stopped by to see some old friends and was told about Archerytalk.com. I registered then, but only did some reading. But, I started getting the itch to shoot again...lol

moving forward...

I was laid off from AT&T last April after 15 years of service. After much contemplating, I decided to move to Canaan Valley, WV where my mother and stepfather live. This would also put me within a couple of hours of Frederick. Now the bug has bitten me BIG TIME! I'm supposed to be getting my old bow back (a Martin Pantera) and can't wait to feel it in my hands again. Although, I'll probably have to take the weight down quite a bit...lol 

Unfortunately, I seem to be sitting in the middle of 3D country and I'm strictly a spot shooter. I don't think there's an indoor range within about an hour and a half of me. So, for the time being, I'll probably be shooting in my back yard.

Anyhow, I look forward to getting to know everyone at Archerytalk and hopefully will have the chance to meet some of you in person once I feel confident enough to start competing again. I definitely have a LOT to catch up on...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

My name is Angie.

I have been shooting a long time. I grew up next to Fred Bear in Grayling Michigan - I was on the cover of a magazine with him at 3 and have been involved every since. 

I was a stay-at-home mom for seven years - I have three daughters- the oldest two share my passion for hunting and shooting. 

I started Cast and Blast Outfitters several years ago. We have grown fast and it has been a lot of hard work - but I get to do what I love  

I work with a lot of different companies in regards to what women hunters are looking for - send you ideas my way. 

Hello to you all!

I shoot the Bowtech Equalizer for hunting and Diamond Liberty for target. I got an awesome special addition purple with black limbs and my name on it when I was out there last week.

Cheetah carbon tech and Easton full metals (for my bear hunt this summer)
I still have my Hoyt Sierra-tec from last year which I love as well - I shot a turkey with it from 30yrds last fall.


----------



## Cabba (Apr 19, 2006)

*G'day girls*

 Hi my name is Bonnie, from down under. I live in the southwest of Western Australia.
I'm glad to see there are other girls out there that enjoy flicking their sticks at spots as I do.
I have 4 girls 15, 12,10 & 8. Plus the old boy. I am 40+ & have been involved in archery for only a couple of years. The old boy started taking the 12 yr old to archery on a sunday, but due to shift work, Mum to the rescue.Taking along with me the other 3 girls. Not long after we were addicted as well. Best thing that ever happened. Great family orientated sport. 
Happy stick flicking girls :RockOn:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW, 2 more new posters!!!


----------



## brwneyedgrl (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm on here sometimes to just read what's going on, normally don't post. But I do love shootin, and I can't wait until deer season again. Been shooting for three years, got my first buck my second time out! Haven't had much luck with the turkeys yet, but I'm not givin up!


----------



## Arwen (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello, my name is Debbie. I'm 34, am married, and have a 7 yr. old daughter. We live in Colorado. I have been shooting archery for about 13 years. I started out with just 3-D, but have been hunting for about 6 years now. I have time to lurk here once in a while, but not much time to post usually. I am fortunate that I get to shoot almost every day since the guys I work for built an archery range at the back of their construction yard for me. I currently shoot a Bowtech Justice. Like many of you here, archery is an addiction for me too!


----------



## Aramapaya (Jan 8, 2004)

*To post more, and get to know you all!!*

Well, 
My Name is Maira aka Arampaya on msn and online friends (someting went wrong when i signed in)

I shoot in the Netherlands and live in Rosmalen (some small town in the south)
At this moment I shoot an Hoyt Ultratec (fusion). Later this year I will be shooting a MAtthews Apex. 
I'm a Target archer en shoot FITA outdoors on a regular bases. In wintertime i do indoors. (This Year Face 2 Face in Amsterdam !!!!! too)

i have my own website, at this moment still in dutch but soonalso in English for my foreign friends !! 

well that's it I guess....

I hope to see you all soon on the board!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome to all the new ladies here  We look forward to getting to know all of you


----------



## 2Racks (May 6, 2006)

I'm BJ, from Weatherford TX. Stay at home mom of 3, Chance-5, Huntter-3, Harlee-1. No I didn't typo my hubby just wanted the younger 2 to have names that were not spelt in the traditional manner. I've been married going on 4 years to a man who has been hunting for about 20 years. I finally figured out its better to join in then get left behind. My first bow is in the mail will be here soon, Bowtech!


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

Hello, I have been shooting bow for 3 1/2 years. I shoot a PSE compound and am learning to shoot a vintage Bear kodiak hunter recurve. I am an avid deer hunter and try to learn as much as possible about deer and their habits. I watch hunting videos, play Hunting Unlimited on the computer and actually hunt deer about 3 weeks per year.

I met my husband about 3 years ago, and introduced him to bowhunting. We like to hunt deer, coyote and small game together. We have spent countless hours target shooting, and sitting in a buddy treestand together. We are inseparable.

My hobby for the off-season is quilting, and creating my own patterns. It isn't as exciting as hunting, but at least it keeps me busy. I also enjoy fishing and shooting my muzzleloader.

I also spend a wee bit of time in front of computer, with coffee in hand...
:ranger:

Lady Artemis


----------



## Blue Eyes (May 6, 2006)

Hey Girls, I am the new girl on the block. I am 23 years old and thrilled to be married to my amazing husband, two years this month.

Currently I work as a Kid's Pastor at a large Christian church, so I have 300 children under the age of 5th grade. They are so cool! I also model for a creative, fun outlet.

I grew up in a huge, awesome family with two sisters and four brothers as my best friends. (Yes, there are SEVEN kids and everyone always asks, so I'll tell you. We are all one family, crazy, I know.) We are a sports family to the core--basketball, football, baseball, hockey, soccer and my favorite, wakeboarding. But no hunting, as my dad was our sport-figure with no hunting in his family at all.

My hubby on the other hand is an incredibly gifted hunter/archer. And he is patiently teaching me everything I need to know. My very first shot at the archery range was a dead solid bull's eye. I don't think my husband has ever been more proud in his life after that shot. Seriously, he was so cute...and I LOVE archery. I am getting my first bow A.S.A.P and cannot wait!

Everyone is so kind and friendly on AT...thanks for the warmth.

-Blue Eyes


----------



## Kygirl (May 27, 2003)

Hey everyone, I'm Ronda, a 36ish mother of two from South Central Kentucky (man, this does sound like an AA meeting, HUH>?)

I started in archery about four years ago when I casually mentioned to hubby that I'd like to shoot again (hadn't since 4-H camp when i was 11) and he went and bought me a bow that day. We've been addicted ever since. We are now involved heavily with the archery in the schools program and work with the kids with the ASA and love every minute of it! (Blue eyes - I've got to tell you about Impact archery.. it's like "upward basketball," but archery with kids at church, they're getting anywhere from 130+ kids per night into church around here with it!)

Hubby and I shoot on Concept Archery's National Pro Staff, AEP stabilizers, Trophy Taker rest, Sword Pro Staff, Easton staff, Stan staff, Grim Reaper Broadhead staff, and I am also on Nikon's Pro Staff.


----------



## dixiechick23 (May 6, 2006)

*Hello!*

Hey y'all!
My name is Julie, I'm 23 and have been shooting for 2 1/2 years. I shoot at a 3D range and I LOVE to hunt!! I have a PSE Nova and I took my first deer with it this past November. Talk about the most exciting moment ever! I just bought a Damon Howatt Ventura recurve (I think Martin makes Damon Howatt bows now) and cannot WAIT for it to get here. 
I am a social work grad student and I currently work in a program for low income families. I have met so many genuinely friendly and helpful people since I have been involved in archery andI look forward to talking with y'all!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome to all the new women we have here  Post often...we look forward to getting to know all of you better!!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*Introductions*

Hi everyone,

I am 24 and from central Illinois. I have been shooting a compound for about 6 months now. My BF got me into it. I started with a really slow bow to get good at judging distances and have just recently bought a bowtech patriot dually, which I LOVE. So, when I am not taking care of about 70 teenagers (English teacher) I am trying to shoot every moment I can. I am even heading to Bedford in a couple weeks. I figure I will at least have some fun and get to see a lot of archer women, since I don't see many at the local shoots I have been going to.

Great to see there are a lot of women archers out there. I totally understand about how addicting it is.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Archermarj, welcome to the site!!  You will have a blast in Bedford, like you the first year I started shooting I also went to a national IBO shoot. It was such an awesome experience!!! Just make sure you bring a lot of rain gear:wink: Don't forget to vist other parts of AT, and make sure you post!!  Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

I congratulate all you Lady Archers on making this forum a fantastic place to share, communicate and help each other. 

It's growth is remarkable! :thumb:

:welcome: to all the new Lady Archers posting up. 

Enjoy, post often and HAVE FUN!! :teeth: 



*


----------



## ArcherLady (May 9, 2006)

*Hi, new here*

I posted in a new thread, I guess I should have read this first.

I work as a literacy teacher, I teach 7th grade. I have two sons, 15 and 11
and my husband is a bowhunter. The three of them go off the archery range
every Sunday and I've been feeling a little left out. So this past Sunday I got
my first bow. They tried to get me to get a compound bow, I wanted a recurve bow. It's just a vey basic bow, perfect for a beginner.

I love it. I would like to go to the range at least twice a week. If I can get there on week-ends as well, so much the better. I want to go as often as I can until I gain some proficiency. 

Anybody have any tips for an absolute beginner with a recurve bow ?
I'm anxious to learn as much as possible about this sport.

Thanks.


----------



## ArcherLady (May 9, 2006)

I Didn't realize everyone gave their "real" names. Don't want to be the odd one out.

I'm MaryAnne. :angel:


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

*Archery is fun*



ArcherLady said:


> Anybody have any tips for an absolute beginner with a recurve bow ?
> I'm anxious to learn as much as possible about this sport.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, welcome to AT!

If you want to know anything and everything about recurves, try AT's traditional forum or another excellent traditional-only site: www.Tradgang.com

BTW, I'm trying to learn to shoot a vintage Bear recurve and my husband just bought an Internature recurve as well, so I feel for ya. We will be spending a lot of time this summer searching for arrows :grouphug:


----------



## Hilbily (May 7, 2006)

*Howdy*

Name's Alicia, but just call me alli. Married with a 4 month old boy, Zeke. Have an Australian Cattle Dog named Blue. 
I started shooting a Browning Micro-Adrenaline a while ago, but had to put it on hold until just a week or so ago. Using a Scott (i believe it's a lil goose) given to me by my parents. Work keeps me from regularly shooting, but i try to get a little time to practice. Shooting pretty good groups even for not practicing a lot. Gotten two doe with a 30.06 and a 300 win mag, but nothing with my bow yet. 

usmc has a time limit on how long you can disappear into the woods. I'm a mechanic on military vehicles.
If anyone wants to talk bow try me on [email protected] yahoo.com or on myspace.com. 
if anyone has any tips on a getting better groups, I'd love to hear them. or if anyone wants to sell one of the newer Bowtechs. Husband keeps whining because he doesn't have on. :tongue:


----------



## athena (May 18, 2006)

*Goddess of War.*

Hello Everyone:grouphug: 
My name is Kim,and Im in my 40's.
I became interested in Archery after watching the Olympics.:couch2: 
Having never fired an arrow in my life, I was not sure if I would fail, but I gave it a try. 
And now, after having the lessons:banana: , _I pity my poor coach reminding __constantly where my jawline is_, I have now qualified to be come a member of an affiliated archery club.
I use a recurve bow,and I am still coming to terms with some of the archery jargon.
:aero: I like to take my holidays abroad, and would love to be able to use the facilities of an affiliated archery club when overseas.
So, if any one reading this is a member of a club, please could you either post details of your club and where it is, or email me. 
Eventually,I would like to compile a list to provide to any archer who wishes to know details of overseas sites.
Bye for now
:gossip: Ps: I personally, for this year, am looking for clubs in Halkidiki and Menorca.


----------



## babykat (May 19, 2006)

*Hi Ladies!*

My real name is Kathy and I too have been looking over my husbands shoulder for some time now viewing AT...hee-hee! He's a member of AT as well and has been for some time now. We were married last September and thats when I became interested in shooting a bow. As a gift from my husband, he bought me a Hoyt and I love it! I don't get to shoot much due to working full time, but when I do shoot, it usually hits the bullseye! Thats a great sign for when I do start actually hunting this fall. I'm looking forward to getting my 1st deer and I'm wanting to go out west sometime, then on up to Canada in a couple of years to get myself a "blonde bear"....hope I do anyways!! :smile: :smile: :smile: BIG PLANS!!  BTW...I'm 44, have a 27 yr old son, 1 grandson, 2 step daughters who are grown and have beautiful families. I work full time, take care of the house, etc,etc, etc. For those of you who are married & work full time, you know exactly what I'm talking about. :happy: I love my husband very much and he guides me when I shoot. Sometimes he makes me mad, but I suck it up and listen to him.:wink: Glad to be a part of AT. I know I'll have lots of questions & when I do, I'll come this way to hear the womens side of the story! :RockOn:


----------



## babykat (May 19, 2006)

*Hello!*



Kygirl said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Ronda, a 36ish mother of two from South Central Kentucky (man, this does sound like an AA meeting, HUH>?)
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say "hello" and glad to see a fellow kentuckian on AT! I'm from Western Ky, but moved to IL when I got married. Yeah...this thread kinda sounds alittle bit like a AA Meeting!! Thats ok...we'll know each other better!


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm not new, just a slacker.
Name - Julie
Age - 31
Location - Indiana
Occupation - Graphic Designer
Setup - Diamond by Bowtech Triumph, TruGlo Extreme sights, Blackhawk Vapor arrows fletched with Duravanes, Carter Chocolate Addiction release & Cavalier Drop Down rest
I've been shooting for 9 years. The first deer I shot was with a bow. My husband and I just got our son addicted. He's 5. We normally just shoot the local clubs. This past weekend we went to Bedford. We both are sponsored by local clubs. We are thinking about going to Metropolis for our first ASA.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*Hello - Oklahoma here*

Hi Everyone,
I'm Julie from Oklahoma. 41 years old, Just started shooting 3D last year. 2 children - 24 & 18, 3 step-children - 21, 19, 17.. and 1 granddaughter age 18 months.. She will be 3D buddy real soon. 
My husband & I shoot for fun, although I did enter the Triple Crown, why the heck not! 
I have only seen a few women at the local shoots...wish there were more.
I also like to hunt, bow or gun..and like sporting clays, and quail hunting... just about anything like that.. still a tomboy i guess.. Have 2 pointers and a yellow lab, horses, cow, live in the country. I love going to the lake and drinking coors light around a campfire.
I work for the government in conservation.. I'm a member of my local emergency management doing things like radar, storm spotting, search & rescue.
ok, thats enough for now.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*OOps*

 I shoot a Hoyt Ultramag, Camo, 40# at 24", Cobra sidewinder sight, truball tornado release, whisker biscuit, and an x peep, Goldtip ultralight arrows w/2" vanes, 50 grain points. I use this bow for 3D. My first bow is a Hoyt Ultrasport, 40-50#, that i use for hunting. Husband has 2 Hoyts, all kids have Hoyts.. Hmmm.. would you say we're loyal?


----------



## ragella (May 21, 2006)

This will be my first post. Hope I do this right..... I am new to archery (almost 2 months now.) I jumped in to help my two older boys (ages 10 today and 7) start this sport for their self-esteem, patience and focus. So far I've found that I LOVE IT! and it's done the same and more for me. I shoot an Alpine Micro. I have 3 boys the youngest is only 18 months old.


----------



## jbhoffey (May 18, 2006)

*archery junkie*

Hi everyone My name is Jessicca. I'm 31 and just purchased my first bow last week. I shot it for the first time and was instantly hooked. Although I may not know much of what I'm doing I'm hoping with all of your help I won't look like a complete full:embara:


----------



## geekangel (May 26, 2006)

*'ello*

Wow, I feel like a little kid… But I can’t stand kids my own age, *winces* They can’t type worth crap. I promise to be mature! 

I’m Nikki and I’m 17 and live in Anchorage AK (where it’s currently 80 degrees! *is roasting*). I went to my first shoot this afternoon, which was awesome even though I didn’t score a point all day. *blushes* I love to shoot even if I’m still not very good at it. I’m trying to shoot longbow right now (if anyone want to help me I have a thread in traditional) and I don’t own one yet, my school archery club is still letting me play around with bows. What else… oh yeah, I have problems staying in this century. ^.^


----------

